# Red Dwarf X



## Firky (Oct 3, 2012)

Starts on Dave tomorrow night. There's quite a bit of hype from those involved saying it is a return to form. I am not sure if I am going to bother or not.

Radio Times article & video.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 3, 2012)

I never got into it last time round.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2012)

A return to which series of form though, that's the question.

I liked series 2. I'm about to start on series 6 in my re-watching. I seem to remember that being a good one as well, although 5 has been pretty decent.


----------



## Firky (Oct 3, 2012)

The first two or three series were great, the ones where the Cat was central to the plot were the best.


----------



## starfish (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll give it a go. Have been watching most of the countdown to it in recent weeks.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 3, 2012)

Series 2-4 area excellent, 5 and 6 are ok to good, 7 very poor, 8 ok...9 er...can't remember...


----------



## BigTom (Oct 3, 2012)

I thought series 1-5 were all excellent then one of the writers left and it dropped off a cliff, couple of good episodes and ideas in 6 but nothing after that, I don't know if I can bring myself to watch this.. but I've watched all the other so I probably will at some point.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2012)

firky said:


> The first two or three series were great, the ones where the Cat was central to the plot were the best.


 
I was just talking to someone about this yesterday actually. He was saying he was sad that they stopped portraying Cat as actually descended from cats. All he had in the end was being vain, but at the beginning there were great little bits like when he was spraying all over the place saying "this is mine, and this is mine, and this is mine" and so on, and doing his screechy thing.

Although we watched the first Dwayne Dibbley episode last night 

I thought series 3 was a bit naff. They really got into their stride in series 2, then changed so much (probably because they got popular and could afford a snazzier costume for Rimmer, to go on location, and so on), and I think they lost their way for a bit there. But by the end of series 4 they were getting back there, sort of, and series 5 has had some cracking moments.


----------



## Firky (Oct 3, 2012)

Your friend is spot on, when Cat was an actual cat he was the strongest character in it by far. Loved the way he'd go investigating around the ship and play with shiny things on a bit of string, then I guess they wanted to humanise for the sake of script writing. I haven't watched it for years, you seem to be quite on the ball about it so I'll just nod politely!

Oh DJJ is good mates with my old housemate, met hima few times - very briefly


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2012)

i read the book before watching the series (had no telly when it came out) - it's actually very enjoyable iirc.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll also say, I love Hattie Hayridge, but I preferred the first Holly. They were both bloody great, but first Holly was just so ... depressed and inept.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2012)

so long asits back to four dysfunctional blokes stuckona voyage to nowhere.bringing the crew back ruind it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> so long asits back to four dysfunctional blokes stuckona voyage to nowhere.bringing the crew back ruind it


 
And ending up on earth was shit.


----------



## xes (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it, been watching the countdown at the weekends.Not sure if it'll be the same now they'r ageing, but fuck it. Bring it on.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 3, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> A return to which series of form though, that's the question.


 
Yes, I've said that before, and it's the crucial question.

I've stated previously that I view series six as sitcom perfection, on a par with Blackadder II, Fawlty Towers and Yes, Minister. A controversial choice for a Dwarfer, I know - many believe it the point when the quality dropped greatly, but it's easily the most 'laugh out loud' of the eight, and portrays the characters as I like to see them. I also consider series three (the fan favourite) to be my second-least favourite (series one just wasn't funny at all).

My prediction for this new series ten? Series four plots with series two production values adored by series three fans.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 3, 2012)

xes said:


> I'm looking forward to it, been watching the countdown at the weekends.Not sure if it'll be the same now they'r ageing, but fuck it. Bring it on.


Word.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2012)

Series 3 is the fan favourite?

Red Dwarf fans are shit. It's been my least favourite while rewatching (although agree with you about 1, it was quite uninspiring, but 3 beats it to bottom place for me simply because I'd enjoyed 2 so much). 2 remains my favourite so far, but I haven't gotten to 6 yet (finished 5 last night), and I remember enjoying 6 massively when it was first on the tellybox.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 4, 2012)

I loved Red Dwarf when I was a kid, but now it seems incredibly patchy and the jokes are mostly just elaborate insults rather than anything to do with the characters or plots. Season six was arguably the best, with a handful of genuinely brilliant episodes.

e2a: I believe Doug Naylor is writing it all himself nowadays. If you read the books, especially the ones that Grant and Naylor wrote separately, you see that Rob Grant provided the lion's share of the humour while Naylor seemed to be better with the weird macabre sci fi stuff. Pretty much all the shows since Rob Grant left have been completely forgettable tbh.


----------



## Firky (Oct 4, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Yes, I've said that before, and it's the crucial question.
> 
> I've stated previously that I view series six as sitcom perfection, on a par with Blackadder II, Fawlty Towers and Yes, Minister. A controversial choice for a Dwarfer, I know - many believe it the point when the quality dropped greatly, but it's easily the most 'laugh out loud' of the eight, and portrays the characters as I like to see them. I also consider series three (the fan favourite) to be my second-least favourite (series one just wasn't funny at all).
> 
> My prediction for this new series ten? Series four plots with series two production values adored by series three fans.


 
I really liked the first series because it as all scene setting and the sets wobbled which made it all the more endearing and British.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> I loved Red Dwarf when I was a kid, but now it seems incredibly patchy and the jokes are mostly just elaborate insults rather than anything to do with the characters or plots. Season six was arguably the best, with a handful of genuinely brilliant episodes.
> 
> e2a: I believe Doug Naylor is writing it all himself nowadays. If you read the books, especially the ones that Grant and Naylor wrote separately, you see that Rob Grant provided the lion's share of the humour while Naylor seemed to be better with the weird macabre sci fi stuff. Pretty much all the shows since Rob Grant left have been completely forgettable tbh.


 
Yes, I believe consensus at the time was that as soon as the one that left left, it all went a bit shit. Clearly writing as a team was what made the programme work. Shame really. But, it does of course also bring up the question of how long a series like this can go on for before it just becomes stale and trading off its own image and caricatures of itself anyway?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2012)

I think it's already running that risk now...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2012)

Especially with the break. There's a risk of losing momentum. As witnessed with their last outing.


----------



## Firky (Oct 4, 2012)

Craig Charles now looks like he did when he met his future self as an old man.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2012)

Just had a watch of all the clips from that first link. Definitely a sense of the uncanny going on there, because they look like them, but older than they should  Other than that though, it really does seem to feel a lot more like the older stuff, rather than the monstrosities they came out with right at the end and the horrific last attempts.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 4, 2012)

firky said:


> Your friend is spot on, when Cat was an actual cat he was the strongest character in it by far. Loved the way he'd go investigating around the ship and play with shiny things on a bit of string, then I guess they wanted to humanise for the sake of script writing.


 

Cat: "Fish!"
Vending Machine: "Today's fish is trout a la creme, enjoy your meal."
Cat: "Fish!"
Vending Machine: "Today's fish is trout a la creme, enjoy your meal."
Cat: "Fish!"
Vending Machine: "Today's fish is trout a la creme, enjoy your meal."
Cat: "Fish!"
Vending Machine: "Today's fish is trout a la creme, enjoy your meal."
Cat: "Fish!"
Vending Machine: "Today's fish is trout a la creme, enjoy your meal."
Cat: "Fish!"
Vending Machine: "Today's fish is trout a la creme, enjoy your meal."
Cat: "I will."


----------



## Balbi (Oct 4, 2012)

Cat: "uuuurghh, arrrgghhh, Ive been fished to death!"


----------



## sim667 (Oct 4, 2012)

The originals were shit and the new ones gone straight to dave.

It will be ultimate crap


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 4, 2012)

Haven't really watched it since I was in my 20s - I recall thinking it peaked with the "Dwayne Dibbley" episode but after that, it all went a bit shit. Perhaps it's one of those things that should just be laid to rest and remembered in its prime. Reviving it is a bit like reanimating a corpse..


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2012)

It's horse mince now. Impossible to beat any further. Please, just stop


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2012)

I may watch it in a year or three perhaps maybe


----------



## Cid (Oct 4, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Series 3 is the fan favourite?
> 
> Red Dwarf fans are shit. It's been my least favourite while rewatching (although agree with you about 1, it was quite uninspiring, but 3 beats it to bottom place for me simply because I'd enjoyed 2 so much). 2 remains my favourite so far, but I haven't gotten to 6 yet (finished 5 last night), and I remember enjoying 6 massively when it was first on the tellybox.


 
6 has Gunmen of the Apocalypse.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2012)

arguably one of the best episodes ever.Although the one with the xenomorph ismy fave, especially when it takes the form of listers boxers

either that or Legion


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 4, 2012)

They've all blurred into one in my mind. The only distinct episode I can remember is the one where rimmer tries to join up with some super intelligent holograms. And fails, obviously.  That and something about cloning strawberrys.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 4, 2012)

Although it has some great episodes, I felt the whole show suffered when they 'lost' Red Dwarf and had to stay on Starbug, I liked the corridors and bunks on the Dwarf.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd agree with that. There was something magic about 3 or 4 guys rattling around in a massive deserted spaceship.


----------



## Firky (Oct 4, 2012)

The one where they find a parreaar lel  earth but everything is done in reverse is class. Cat goes for a shit before getting back onto the ship...


----------



## Firky (Oct 4, 2012)

What the hell is auto type doing?


----------



## Dandred (Oct 4, 2012)

Queeg


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 4, 2012)

Justice Zone   (and Queeg too)


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 4, 2012)

Marooned is one of my favourites

"I was once, in a previous life.... Alexander The Great's......chief eunuch"


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2012)

Your guitar was made of camphor wood.


----------



## Firky (Oct 4, 2012)

That scene where he kisses himself, urgh!


----------



## krink (Oct 4, 2012)

smurrrrrrrgheeeeeeed


----------



## krink (Oct 4, 2012)

firky said:


> The one where they find a parreaar lel earth but everything is done in reverse is class. Cat goes for a shit before getting back onto the ship...


 
is that the one where dave lister un-hits himself with a shovel?

edit... or is that the one where he hits himself but the doppelgänger feels the pain? i'm confused


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 4, 2012)

e2a: bollocks, can't embed it to start half way through. Go to 46s for the reverse-reverse.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Queeg


 
Queeq was fucking brilliant.

Complete and utter laugh out loud moment when Holly reveals it all at the end. Love it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2012)

I miss Holly.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 4, 2012)

"We are talking April, May and June Fools"


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 4, 2012)

I quite like the one where they get split into three different Red Dwarves - one completely virtuous, one completely evil and the regular version of themselves. Takes me back to when I was too skint to go out on Fridays (mind you I'm still too skint to go out on Fridays....)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2012)

seeformiles said:


> I quite like the one where they get split into three different Red Dwarves - one completely virtuous, one completely evil and the regular version of themselves. Takes me back to when I was too skint to go out on Fridays (mind you I'm still too skint to go out on Fridays....)


 
I watched that just the other day. Evil Lister's laugh is one of the creepiest things I think I've ever experienced.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 4, 2012)

I recently caught the episode where Rimmer catches a holo-virus and goes all red-eyes loopy. Scared the _fuck_ out of me when I was a kid 

Particularly the bit where the holo eyes were super-imposed on the screen, when they were doing their reading minds bit. That sort of stuff still gives me the right creeps.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> I recently caught the episode where Rimmer catches a holo-virus and goes all red-eyes loopy. Scared the _fuck_ out of me when I was a kid
> 
> Particularly the bit where the holo eyes were super-imposed on the screen, when they were doing their reading minds bit. That sort of stuff still gives me the right creeps.


 
Is that the one where he puts the others in quarantine, and shows up wearing a red gingham dress talking about the King of the potato people? I fucking love that.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes. It's that one


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 4, 2012)

x 1,000


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2012)

I've been watching the smeg-ups on youtube after each series. I had a video of smeg-ups back in the day, seem to remember most were from series 4-6, and I watched and watched and watched it. So I have a lot of good memories of those 3 series, and I'm especially looking forward to series 6 for that reason (and one of the good smeg-ups was from the horsemen of the apocalypse, as they tried and failed multiple times to get a pair of bullets to fall on a table in frame.)

Chris Barrie was particularly brilliant in the smeg-ups, because of all the impressions he would do.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 4, 2012)

I had one of the Smeg Ups videos too  Featuring:



You can really tell DJJ had a different performance background to the other two


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 4, 2012)

And while we're doing RD songs...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> I had one of the Smeg Ups videos too  Featuring:
> 
> 
> 
> You can really tell DJJ had a different performance background to the other two




Oh god it's blatantly obvious, isn't it 

Craig Charles looks the most awkward there. I always assumed Barrie had some kind of performance training background, but I could be totally wrong there, but it seems clear DJJ does.


----------



## xes (Oct 4, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> x 1,000


MR FLIBBLE!!!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 4, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh god it's blatantly obvious, isn't it
> 
> Craig Charles looks the most awkward there. I always assumed Barrie had some kind of performance training background, but I could be totally wrong there, but it seems clear DJJ does.


DJJ was proper musical theatre, we had a lodger when I was a kid who was in a show with him. I was too shy to ask to meet him


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 4, 2012)

I still find it hilarious that DJJ has a fight scene with Blade in Blade 2


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2012)

these clips have reminded me of the Brittas Empire

thanks for that you bastards


----------



## spirals (Oct 4, 2012)

The one with Mr Flibble was my favourite episode.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 4, 2012)

You sick, sick bastard.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2012)

Everyone watching?

Enjoying it well enough so far.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2012)

So?

Half time round up?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2012)

Was there this much canned laughter in the old series?  I really noticed it in the first few mins, although have tuned it out pretty quickly.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> So?
> 
> Half time round up?


 
Nothing amazing, but I've laughed out loud a couple of times. It's really weird seeing them now they're older. It does feel like a return to some of the earlier stuff, just like everyone predicted


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Was there this much canned laughter in the old series? I really noticed it in the first few mins, although have tuned it out pretty quickly.


 
It varied. It used to be a studio audience, I think, not sure. They certainly changed it at around series 7 or 8, and production changed quite a bit, and it felt very weird. This doesn't feel too much different to the ones I've been rewatching recently in that regard. And yeah, I've tuned it out pretty quickly too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 4, 2012)

Been flicking between this, the football and making dinner, but at least the atmosphere is much better than the previous two series; works much better just the four of them.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2012)

When does it get funny? Or thoughtful? So far it just *looks* like Red Dwarf and not much else...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2012)

They can't say twat!!!! They never say that. Smeghead, or variations. But not twat!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2012)

This isn't very good.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 4, 2012)

I giggled at "gave him a hat"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> They can't say twat!!!! They never say that. Smeghead, or variations. But not twat!



Haha I thought exactly that!


----------



## Greebo (Oct 4, 2012)

Not bad so far.  Not great, but not bad.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2012)

You know what, I did enjoy that.


----------



## starfish (Oct 4, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> You know what, I did enjoy that.


 
So did we. Not brilliant but it pleased us.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 4, 2012)

That'll do Dwarf, that'll do.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2012)

I thought it was boring. Crispy is right, it's horse mince, please stop the beatings...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I thought it was boring. Crispy is right, it's horse mince, please stop the beatings...


 
Bah, well don't watch it then. But let the rest of us enjoy it


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 4, 2012)

Look at the success of kebabs, burgers and sausages; sometimes you want horse mince, provided it's tasty enough.


----------



## xenon (Oct 4, 2012)

What, it was on tonight? I read this last night and forgot...


----------



## Greebo (Oct 4, 2012)

xenon said:


> What, it was on tonight? I read this last night and forgot...


1st ep of series 10 repeated at 11.40.  Or catch it on Dave ja vu at 10pm or 12.40


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Bah, well don't watch it then. But let the rest of us enjoy it


 

How does my opinion stop you enjoying it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Was there this much canned laughter in the old series? I really noticed it in the first few mins, although have tuned it out pretty quickly.


 
I don't remember there being that much either...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> How does my opinion stop you enjoying it?


 
It doesn't, duckie. It's the whole asking them to just stop producing it at all because you didn't enjoy it. Some people did 

Not that they're going to come on here and think "shit, they want us to stop making it, pack up lads, let's go home" but still.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 4, 2012)

That was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## dervish (Oct 4, 2012)

A lot better than I thought it would be, laughed out loud a lot.

The production has gone up loads, no wobbly sets there. Makes up for the terrible three parter last year.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2012)

The last back to earth thing was just horrific. I think they learned their lesson.

I have absolutely nothing against wobbly sets though. I used to love it when they'd rush to the cockpit of Starbug and it was a couple of fold up chairs and a bit of plastic here and there.


----------



## Firky (Oct 4, 2012)

I may watch it then after reading the comments on here.

As I said earlier, I really liked the wobbly sets and props made out of household items. I remember seeing an interview with one of the prop makers that Red Dwarf's main body was an old answer phone sprayed red with bit bolted onto it. It inspired me to try and recreate similar space ships as a kid and leave Warhammer 4,000 behind and step into Warhammer 40,000


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2012)

Props back in those days were just whatever they could find lying around in the prop manager's shed  I'm a bit nostalgic for it, tbh. A lot can be gained from that kind of Heath Robinson approach


----------



## xenon (Oct 5, 2012)

That was actually alright. Did LOL couple of times. Like someone else said earlier, for me, a lot of the previous series just blurred into one.


----------



## xes (Oct 5, 2012)

Totally missed the first half due to being stoned and forgetting 

I'm sure it'll be repeated about 40 times in the week so no probs there.

And I'm sure that there was still wobbly set stuff going on. The controls for that other spaceship were just 2 old joy sticks from a z x spectrum gaffa taped onto a table, by the looks of it.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 5, 2012)

Entertaining enough, although the QVC and Moose jokes were overdone and obvious.

Cat was a bit more cat-like, Rimmer was Rimmer and Lister was ok. Kryten was fairly bland. Interactions were good and the sets sufficiently wonky 

No exposition to explain where the rest of the crew is was a bit weird, I know there was Back to Earth but this didn't seem to fit that continuity.

And yes, asking for continuity in Red Dwarf is probably a hope rather than anything else, but still.

Still miss Holly.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes that was good, much better than the trashy last few seasons.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Still miss Holly.


Caught a trailer featuring the Holly replacement, looks far too sci-fi. It's supposed to be just someone's head, no fancy bits, no "tech voice", just a bloody regular person, with a regular head, looking bloody regular!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 5, 2012)

And boring, Holly was always meant to be dull, slightly depressed sounding...


----------



## xes (Oct 5, 2012)

Holly was anything but boring. Yes, he was ment to be depressive and dead pan, but it was still funny.

"sorry, false allarm, was a bit of grit on the radar"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 5, 2012)

xes said:


> Holly was anything but boring. Yes, he was ment to be depressive and dead pan, but it was still funny.
> 
> "sorry, false allarm, was a bit of grit on the radar"


 
I didn't say she was boring, she had a slightly boring (like a bored receptionist) tone, that made her funny to the viewer.


----------



## xes (Oct 5, 2012)

Holly is a HE 

I never accepted the female version, and no true Dwarfer ever did.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 5, 2012)

Not even in that one where she becomes super intelligent?


----------



## xes (Oct 5, 2012)

*fingers in ears and squeezes eyes shut LALALALALALALALALA I'M NOT LISTENING*


----------



## Firky (Oct 5, 2012)

Having Holly as a supercomputer was pretty inspired, OK they stole it off IBM but giving it the disparaging personality after 3,000,000 years alone in deep space was great.

It was like Marvin but better.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 5, 2012)

The problem with Holly 2 wasn't that she was female or anything else. It was that they considerably lessoned her screen time as compared to Holly 1. He had quite a bit of input in various stories, and then episodes like Queeg. Holly 2 was just as useless (although less depressed), but wasn't given the time to let her personality flourish.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 5, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> The problem with Holly 2 wasn't that she was female or anything else. It was that they considerably lessoned her screen time as compared to Holly 1. He had quite a bit of input in various stories, and then episodes like Queeg. Holly 2 was just as useless (although less depressed), but wasn't given the time to let her personality flourish.


And then they ended up giving all her lines to Kryten


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 5, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> The problem with Holly 2 wasn't that she was female or anything else. It was that they considerably lessoned her screen time as compared to Holly 1. He had quite a bit of input in various stories, and then episodes like Queeg. Holly 2 was just as useless (although less depressed), but wasn't given the time to let her personality flourish.


Holly 2 was called hilly, who holly 'became' because he missed Hilly... 

new holly from next week... 

Seeing DJJ next weekend if anyone wants me to ask him anything...


----------



## Firky (Oct 5, 2012)

Everyone seems to know DJJ 



Vintage Paw said:


> The problem with Holly 2 wasn't that she was female or anything else. It was that they considerably lessoned her screen time as compared to Holly 1. He had quite a bit of input in various stories, and then episodes like Queeg. Holly 2 was just as useless (although less depressed), but wasn't given the time to let her personality flourish.


 
I didn't really like the new character - they made it (not her, it is a computer) into some imcompitent secretary. Old Holly was just an apathetic arse


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Everyone seems to know DJJ
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really like the new character - they made it (not her, it is a computer) into some imcompitent secretary. Old Holly was just an apathetic arse


taught him and his partner photography a few years ago....

tbf I knew him or rather he knew of me first but I didn't know that the DJJ I knew and DJJ were the same person til some one pointed it out in a photo I'd took of him! it's all very fucking obvious now you point it out yes... it wasn't at the time... you know me and faces...


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 5, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I thought it was boring. Crispy is right, it's horse mince, please stop the beatings...



Well you don't like portal either,
So your opinion on what's good is already suspect


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 5, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Entertaining enough, although the QVC and Moose jokes were overdone and obvious.
> 
> Cat was a bit more cat-like, Rimmer was Rimmer and Lister was ok. Kryten was fairly bland. Interactions were good and the sets sufficiently wonky
> 
> ...


back to earth totally expalin it all... 

they were attacked by a happiness squid which was the opposite of the dispare squid as a result the resurrected crew etc were all figments of the imagination just as the dwanye dibbly was in the first encounter... none of the crew existed... just like kokanski was really dead not just run off and kryten lied...


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 5, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> back to earth totally expalin it all...
> 
> they were attacked by a happiness squid which was the opposite of the dispare squid as a result the resurrected crew etc were all figments of the imagination just as the dwanye dibbly was in the first encounter... none of the crew existed... just like kokanski was really dead not just run off and kryten lied...



Ah fair enough, watched BTE once and apart from the obvious Blade Runner bits I can't really remember much of it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 5, 2012)

First half felt really forced and hard going.......the moose joke kinda broke the back of it, then it settled into something like a sitcom.....with a few good laughs, a few gags I saw coming mile off and a QVC gag that went on toooooooooooooooooooooo looooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg!

My son watched it and laughed all the way through.....he only started watching series one on Sunday.....he's 15. He's very lucky!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 5, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Well you don't like portal either,
> So your opinion on what's good is already suspect



Eh?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 5, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Well you don't like portal either,
> So your opinion on what's good is already suspect


 
How can you not like Portal?


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 5, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> How can you not like Portal?


Oh come on that's impossible.  How can he not like Portal?  Sci-fi comedy supreme, surely anybody who knows sci-fi comedy knows....oh....I see.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 5, 2012)

I thought it was great!



gaijingirl said:


> Was there this much canned laughter in the old series? I really noticed it in the first few mins, although have tuned it out pretty quickly.


It's not canned, they're using a studio audience.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 5, 2012)

I believe that sometimes when something is filmed in front of a studio audience, the laugh track is recorded as the audience laughs, but remixed into it to cut out on background noise and so on (various technical things I have no idea about), and so as a result it can sound like it is canned laughter.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2012)

Just watching the first episode now and I'm rather enjoying it!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 5, 2012)

It's on youtube in full, if anyone needs it.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 5, 2012)

Not terrible, but far from a return to the form of the first few series either. There again it's not exactly a vintage time for sitcoms. Will probably tune in for episode 2


----------



## shagnasty (Oct 5, 2012)

Norman Lovett won't play Holly again because it seems they fucked him over on the last three.You can read about it on his wikipedia page


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 5, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> It's not canned, they're using a studio audience.


 
Never tell anyone who complains of canned laughter that it's filmed in front of a live audience - they NEVER believe you, or, if they do, they forget before the next episode.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 5, 2012)

shagnasty said:


> Norman Lovett won't play Holly again because it seems they fucked him over on the last three.You can read about it on his wikipedia page


Well...that's a bit disrespectful to the fans who made sure he got a whack load of money and a comedy tour off of it.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 5, 2012)

From Wiki...
_He states that the final straw came when they asked him to keep his diary free for "Back To Earth" (a three-part special for Dave) and subsequently did not inform him that he would not be required when production began.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norman_Lovett#cite_note-1_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norman_Lovett#cite_note-1

So there. Personally, I think Hayridge's Holly would be better suited to this series judging by the feel of last nite's ep.


----------



## Firky (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 5, 2012)

Firky, explain!!


----------



## Firky (Oct 5, 2012)

I just liked the pic


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 6, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Firky, explain!!


its when hilly meets holly...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 6, 2012)

Just so long as it's from Parallel Universe, and not something that's been leaked from Series 10.


----------



## Firky (Oct 6, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Just so long as it's from Parallel Universe, and not something that's been leaked from Series 10.


 
No, as Garf said it's from an old episode. I just liked the pic though and thought it was apt.

Norman probably looks like Compo now, he was old then.


----------



## Firky (Oct 6, 2012)

Danny Dyer as Holly?

"Pwopa norty"


----------



## Firky (Oct 7, 2012)

If anyone wants to watch it:

http://video.uktv.co.uk/dave/red-dwarf/series-10/episode-1


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 7, 2012)

Just watched Horsemen of the Apocalypse and Emohawk tonight. Brilliant episodes. I love series 6. Looking forward to watching the smeg ups for it once I'm done.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 12, 2012)

Episode 2 was shit. Mostly utterly unfunny. I think I gave a vague titter once. I can't even remember when that was. Unfunny. Obvious. Boring. And unfunny.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 12, 2012)

Yup this started crap and is getting worse...


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 12, 2012)

I thought ep 2 was actually pretty good, the lister 'dad' exchange made me laugh at least, as did Rimmer's "you daft goth bastard" at the new computer.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 12, 2012)

The bit with the guitar was funny


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 12, 2012)

"Horsey takes King Prawn"


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 12, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Props back in those days were just whatever they could find lying around in the prop manager's shed  I'm a bit nostalgic for it, tbh. A lot can be gained from that kind of Heath Robinson approach


Spray paint, gaffer tape and some cardboard....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 13, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> The bit with the guitar was funny


 
I think that might have been the part I tittered at.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 13, 2012)

DJJ is at the Barking Broadway theatre this Sunday if anyone's interested.  

I though the Chinese whispers joke was a bit obvious but tp liked it.  The rest felt a little like they were rusty at it, they've not really got the sets or seemingly the production cash to make more of it.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 13, 2012)

What is the JMC?

Edit. just worked it out The Jupiter Mining Corporation


----------



## Greebo (Oct 13, 2012)

This had better be repeated or go to dvd soon - meant to stay awake long enough to catch the second episode, but no such luck.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 13, 2012)

Greebo said:


> This had better be repeated or go to dvd soon - meant to stay awake long enough to catch the second episode, but no such luck.


 
Try the Dave website


----------



## Greebo (Oct 13, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> Try the Dave website


No point, mobile broadband.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 15, 2012)

Greebo said:


> This had better be repeated or go to dvd soon - meant to stay awake long enough to catch the second episode, but no such luck.


cough torrents cough...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 15, 2012)

re-watched both with a mate.

the first  was slightly better than i remembered.  the moose thing was overplayed  but i think the cats delivery saved it.   the second was...  a bit meh.  not terrible  but  meh.     i'm mildly hopeful for the next one.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 15, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> cough torrents cough...


Torrents involve calling in a favour.  As previously mentioned, there's only mobile broadband here, and torrenting on that isn't a good idea.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 15, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Torrents involve calling in a favour. As previously mentioned, there's only mobile broadband here, and torrenting on that isn't a good idea.


cough internet cafe cough...


----------



## Greebo (Oct 15, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> cough internet cafe cough...


cough not that desperate yet cough


----------



## Crispy (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## xes (Oct 16, 2012)

I was going to go for listerine, but that's not for coughs, is it. ( it says LISTER!!)


----------



## starfish (Oct 18, 2012)

That was pretty funny. A huge improvement on last week & better than the first episode.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2012)

I cannot begin to express how fucking depressed this episode just made me.

It never used to be about this kind of shit. It was always puerile, but it wasn't this sexist pile of fucking utter shit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2012)

Gave up watching this after episode 2. Total waste of time...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2012)

Certain posters may appreciate that the Mr Flibble episode is on Dave now, though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2012)

That 'twat' from the first episode was a shot across the bows. I wanted to like this, I have great affection for old Dwarf.

But this, well, cats antics, listers antics, it all just well.....I don't know. It hasn't worked.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2012)

I enjoyed the first episode. It's gone massively downhill since then, with the apex (contradictory imagery there, sorry) of shit coming in this episode. Seriously, this sexist shit wouldn't have flown in the early 90s.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Torrents involve calling in a favour. As previously mentioned, there's only mobile broadband here, and torrenting on that isn't a good idea.


You could stream it, it would only cost about a pound.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 25, 2012)

Dave knew how weak that episode was by putting on the Quarantine episode straight after to compensate...


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2012)

blairsh said:


> Dave knew how weak that episode was by putting on the Quarantine episode straight after to compensate...


Whoa, there's a double episode?

Shame all the torrents take a few hours to go up.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 25, 2012)

There appear to be several episodes on, Quarantine being the first


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2012)

They show the most recent ep from the most recent series, then they show old episodes from old series'.


----------



## Firky (Oct 25, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> I cannot begin to express how fucking depressed this episode just made me.
> 
> It never used to be about this kind of shit. It was always puerile, but it wasn't this sexist pile of fucking utter shit.


 
Please explain for those who are in bed with hot chocolate and a book (and lacking a cat)?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2012)

firky said:


> Please explain for those who are in bed with hot chocolate and a book (and lacking a cat)?


 
It would mean talking about the plot. Are we okay with that? For spoilers and so on? Hang on, I'll spoiler tag for the precious...


----------



## Firky (Oct 25, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> It would mean talking about the plot. Are we okay with that? For spoilers and so on? Hang on, I'll spoiler tag for the precious...


 
Yeh, man. I refuse to watch anything on Dave because it devotes more airtime to Clarkson than any other channel in the world.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2012)

Spoiler



Lister gets this contraption locked on his groin. If it was removed incorrectly, it would blow up. Ouch! So they set out to find the scientist who created it. They find her, in stasis. There's some kind of jiggery-pokery that has meant that everything is sort of back-to-front, what is wrong is right, and what is right is wrong. Weird shit is happening. They get the scientist out of stasis, and she's turned herself into a chimpanzee, when her experiment to evolve went wrong. So they manage to reverse that and turn her back into a human, and of course she's there naked. Standard shot set up through the legs, seeing the guys drooling over her, telling Kryten to take his time getting something to cover her up, because obviously being able to stare at her for as long as they want is the most important thing here. So she gets traditional white coat scientist gear, even the glasses (which she wears upside down) and she starts being all flirty with Rimmer and Lister, and she keeps getting everything wrong. She's perfectly ditsy, useless, a scientist who is thick as shit, who doesn't have a clue what she's doing. She's reduced to a daft bimbo. So they have to try to get this thing off Lister before it blows off his cock and balls, and she's the only one who knows how. Only, she gets everything wrong. There's this code they have to input in the right order to get it off, and they ask her, but of course, she's so stupid, she picks the wrong answers, so it's up to the Cat, Kryten and Rimmer to translate her wrong answers, to correct her muddle-headed blonde science, and eventually they get the thing off Lister. Yay! Cut to her and Rimmer walking down a corridor and she's telling him how he's the most amazing person she's ever met, the man of her dreams, and would it be so terribly wrong for them to have sex on their first date? To which he of course says no, not at all! Lister comes in through an air lock, and through some silly stumbling antics, she ends up in the air lock (because she's too stupid to not get herself locked in) and because she's too stupid to know to not press buttons in there, she ends up spacing herself and dying. Rimmer and Lister look at each other, and effectively shrug and go on their way.

Quite apart from the really obvious shit in there - the subtext: a clever woman makes a machine that threatens to emasculate a man, and the only way they can stop that from happening is by making sure they are all cleverer than her, reducing her to stupid, the man and his manhood is saved, and she gets killed, no longer a threat of any kind.

As I say, this shit would NOT have flown in the early 90s in this show.


----------



## Firky (Oct 25, 2012)

Exactly the kind of thing that would get a thumbs up from the executives and producers of Dave though. The 30 somethings nuts crowd love that kinda thing, was Al Murray on the review panel of the script?


----------



## Firky (Oct 25, 2012)

And thanks for typing that out!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2012)

firky said:


> Exactly the kind of thing that would get a thumbs up from the executives and producers of Dave though. The 30 somethings nuts crowd love that kinda thing, was Al Murray on the review panel of the script?


 
Oh, it's Dave (and Nuts, Zoo, etc.) gold, for sure. What the fuck happened over the past 15 years? This swing back to this kind of shit is a fucking pandemic.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 1, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
so it had nothing to do with the fact they'd visited the planet which was designing wrong experiments on the basis that 2 wrongs do make a right and you missed the whole inference that a global mega corp would invest in science to prove that 2 wrongs make a right and therefore the underlying pretext..

everything else is just I'm afraid your horrific perception on the fact you missed the opening gag about the 2 wrongs make a right... and shows rather graphically what you're own opinions about women are...

deeply disturbing that one can miss a single joke refference and come out with the bile contained within the spolier code...


----------



## Random (Nov 1, 2012)

Fucking kill them all


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 16, 2012)

that was a short fucking season


----------



## chilango (Nov 16, 2012)

Watched a few episodes. Well, tried to watch a few episodes but got bored and did other stuff.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 16, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> that was a short fucking season


 
Same length as every other season wasn't it?

Last episode was fun but throwaway, some nice nods to previous events / quotes.

They're probably be a Red Dwarf XI, judging by the viewing figures.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 16, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Same length as every other season wasn't it?


 
never noticed that before

bit of a mixed bag overall

generally they were   entertaining to watch  but   most were really  forgettable.  

i think  part of it  is  that  all the performances are  good  and  the chemistry is  good... it's  just the overarching stories are a bit weak.   the little charactor bits   outshine the  plot so much  you forget the plot most of the time.
one of the few  ones i really remeber is the  jesus one   but  just because it  was so  diffrent


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 16, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> that was a short fucking season


 
Not short enough. There were maybe three or four tolerable jokes in the whole series.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 9, 2020)

Heads up - Red Dwarf film starting now on Dave Channel


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 13, 2020)

The Octagon said:


> Same length as every other season wasn't it?
> 
> Last episode was fun but throwaway, some nice nods to previous events / quotes.
> 
> They're probably be a Red Dwarf XI, judging by the viewing figures.


7 and 8 were longer.


----------

